

iOS Is For Revenue, Android is For Ads - kunle
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ayoomojola/2013/09/26/ios-is-for-revenue-android-is-for-ads/

======
normloman
Should be renamed "iOS Is For Rich People, Android Is For The Poor."

~~~
kunle
I pondered this, but I don't think it's that simple. Economic demographics are
a part of the story, but I think the underlying architecture of each really is
a lot of the difference. By the time you activate your iPhone for the first
time, you've already given your credit card to Apple. Most users of Google
products, by contrast, _do not ever give Google their payment information_.

------
corresation
Simply _horrible_ noise.

I would love HN provided a way for one to click "forever more ignore the votes
of everyone who voted this nonsense up" for such prattle.

This particular article (not by Forbes, it should be mentioned. This is yet
another contributor article, which is effectively the everyman blog platform
that Forbes uses to piss all of their credibility away, yet it is surprisingly
effective at getting to the front page of HN) is a sea of link farming, and is
one of the most egregious example I've yet seen (many of the seeming citations
go to absolutely nothing of the sort. It is just dozens of links to Hipmob).

Oh but iOS users buy more tea, so there's that. What?

~~~
kunle
Hey there - OP here. Sorry you feel this way.

I spend several hours a week talking to our customers and interviewing the
people who run mobile for large retailers, as well as mobile startup founders.
The opinion I stated is definitely mine, and it's a logical conclusion based
on the data gleaned from my interviews and informal/off the record
conversations with people whose business it is to sell real products (hotel
rooms, shoes, shirts) every single day via mobile apps.

People simply don't transact on Android - thats not an opinion. That's data.
Happy to discuss more/share more off the record if it suits you, and if you
know someone who is successfully selling products to Android customers, I'd
love to talk to them because they know a secret that literally every ecommerce
company in America is DYING to know.

As to the dozens of links to Hipmob - that's where we publish our interviews
and it's the original source of our content. Believe me, if we could publish
elsewhere, we would, but its the sort of content that only customers/potential
customers of ours find interesting, and as such we make it available to them
on our blog.

Hope that helps explain things.

